# how to get windshield out???



## ratrod (Dec 16, 2002)

my rabbit has the hard rubber gasket, and i need to remove the windshield. i have no idea how to do this without breaking the glass?? any suggestions?? i have a new gasket, so i am not concerned with messing up the one that is currently on it...just want to get the glass out.
thanks,
andrew


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: how to get windshield out??? (wabbitwacer)*

ive done it on friend's cars.
sit in the seat, and push it with your feet around the edges. 
have a friend push with his feet on passanger side at the same time.
not the most tech. way, but it worked


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: how to get windshield out??? (wabbitwacer)*

As you have a new seal just cut it out.
From the outside run a sharp knife around the seal from the glass side, cut across first so you can lift it as you cut so you don't cut the paint.


----------



## ratrod (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: how to get windshield out??? (Vdubs)*

i think your right on the money with that idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am going to get a small grinding wheel for my dremel and cut it out and pull it up as i go. thanks for the advice!!
andrew


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: how to get windshield out??? (wabbitwacer)*

Dremel? It's not that tough, once it's cut a bit it'll pull/tare off.


----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: how to get windshield out??? (wabbitwacer)*

Just use an Olfa Knife and cut the rubber, very easy to do, have done it a lot...
quick and easy....


----------

